# Pacing, restless Spoo



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Neither of us are getting any sleep for the last 2 days. I thought it was a one night fluke because later then usual with dinner, but she has been like that all day today and into tonight again. Eating/drinking/peeing/pooping all normal, I took her in this afternoon and while we didn't pull blood or anything we did do a quick x-ray just in case but no signs of bloat or change in her eating habits or bathroom habits, what could be going on with my girl? Could her new hair cut be making her act this way? She will settle and just when I dare to think I can finally sleep she gets up again, paces for a bit, and finds a new spot. Getting more concerned the longer this goes on!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

You might have to have more testing done if it continues. Poodle hugs and prayers that nothing serious is wrong with her!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Petitpie'sDH said:


> You might have to have more testing done if it continues. Poodle hugs and prayers that nothing serious is wrong with her!


I definitely will - my vet also told me to try giving her some gas x a couple hours after her evening meals just to see if it helps make a difference at all, so will start doing that today since our "one off night" theory is gone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

did you say you took a urine sample in. the first morning urine? I wonder if it could be a UTI brewing and that she has that urgency to go, but doesn't want to soil in your house. Is she licking herself in that area a little more?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

No advice here....just a wish that she gets better! I know it must be upsetting to see her discomfort!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> did you say you took a urine sample in. the first morning urine? I wonder if it could be a UTI brewing and that she has that urgency to go, but doesn't want to soil in your house. Is she licking herself in that area a little more?


No, we didn't do urine. I did try taking her out when she started pacing and she usually doesn't go, but that is a cheap and simple thing to rule out! I have a vet I use for little stuff like that just down the street, I will do a urine catch first thing and take it in for them to test. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

It could be as simple as a new cut. Especially if she is short where she has not been short before. You could try conditioner on her where it is short if that is the case. 

But ruling everything else out is a good thing too. 

Good luck getting sleep and being able to figure it out and your girl settling down.


----------

